# Barn wood patina



## HillWilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everybody. I'm not an experienced woodworker but I have been watching and* bookmarking* my own project library for a long time. I am thinking on some projects with old barn wood but I am looking for a way to faux finish the ripped or crosscut edge to match. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i've not tried it yet,soak steel wool in vinegar and apply it and that will turn it gray-ish.some of the more experienced on the site should tell more details or if it truly works.


----------



## Goaliedad (Sep 23, 2012)

I used barnwood yo finish a room once. I tried different stains to blend the cut edges but had the best luvk with rattle cans of primer- black and gray. Lightly spray alternating the colors. Spray from the back to avoid getting sny on the showing surface. Practice on scraps first


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wire brushing those cut edges tends to hide the fact that they have been recently milled.


----------



## Nowa (Sep 14, 2012)

i've tried (A) soaking steel wool in vinegar, (B) coffee, (C) tea, (D) ammonia and applying each after roughing up the wood with a wire brush. (do not combine them…)

Depending on the type of wood, I got different results. Oak reacts more with the ammonia & tea because of the tannins. Each come out with a slightly different color.


----------



## Austons_Garage (Nov 3, 2012)

Ummm I hesitate to suggest this but I've done it before.
Muriatic Acid will give pine at least that old grey patina. It's nasty stuff though and would rank at the bottom of the things I would try if I was youse.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

White vinegar and steel wool worked for me on this project.

The old boards were softwood, probably fir. The results were very convincing.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## HillWilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey everybody. Thanx for all the suggestions. I haven't been able to try them yet because of some recent devastating financial news. LJ is truly an amazing and interesting place to be.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I have used powdered graphite mixed in mineral spirits, to make a paste, to match the graying of long leaf pine perfectly.


----------

